# Hey... living in Lake Tahoe here



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back into snowboarding this year. absolutly luv it! its been snowing a foot a day for the past 3 days.. and supposed to keep doing it for the next 2 weeks... WOOO POWDER! We have the best mountains here you all should come up and check them out.. you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this an ad for the Tahoe Tourism board? 

Yeah, the 'hoe is killer. So are lot's of other spots around the West. The best thing you could do is post pix.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

what other mountains around the west would you suggest is good?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Baker
Arapahoe Basin
Wolf Creek
Snobasin
Jackson Hole (probably the most bad ass resort on North America)
Whistler
Crested Butte
Aspen
Snowbird
Brighton
Powder Mountain
Snobasin
Telluride
Winterpark/MJ
Mammoth
and Tahoe areas too. 
and the list goes on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Baker
> Arapahoe Basin
> Wolf Creek
> Snobasin
> ...


holy shit.. and thats all on the west... well i better get cracka - lackin then.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of great places in there. As mentioned that is just a few, there are just too many places to go to. Tahoe is world class, so don't think I am dissing on the 'hoe. That is actually where I cut my teeth riding and I look forward to the day I get to go back and ride there. It used to be an annual journey for me, but the last decade has left me stuck in Colorado. A good place to get stuck for sure. There are just several other places with resorts every bit as good as Tahoe, just a different flavor. It's also fun as hell visiting new places...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm hitting up tahoe for the 3rd time this upcoming Feb. I've only been to Heavenly and thus disappointed. Is there any other resorts you would recommend? Like...the wood...Kirwood that is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> I'm hitting up tahoe for the 3rd time this upcoming Feb. I've only been to Heavenly and thus disappointed. Is there any other resorts you would recommend? Like...the wood...Kirwood that is.


i totally recomend krikwood... great powder! higher elevation then any others in the south tahoe.. not many ppl go there since its 45 mins south of tahoe. but its deff worth it! HEAVNLY-dont like > too icy, too many ppl :thumbsdown:. SIERRA - kinda inbetween hvnly and kirkwood.. not too packed .. more parks there.. better runs then havnly... but not always better snow then kirkwood...but im headed to sierra tomorrow especially after this huge storm.. its gonna be awesome! Kirk is the way to go though.:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Squaw is worth the trip. That mountain isn't called squallywood for nothing.

Alpine should be good. It wasn't open to snowboarding when I was there. 

Sugarbowl is another gem. Definitely worth a visit.

Homewood is a nice mom n pop. It's where I learned to ride. There are fun trees and some good hike to terrain there. The views of the lake are outstanding. 

And of course Kirkwood. Most snow in the Tahoe area for sure.


----------

